# Has Anyone Fished Martha Cove Entrance???



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

The subject basically says it all! I went down for a look the other day, didn't fish it but the entrance looks very fishy! There is a lot of broken sand / weed on the bottom and the rocks are already covered in seaweed and the large rocks create a lot of cover for fish. I was wondering if any has tried to fish it for bream or even big flatties!

Cheers Dan

PS

Who knows, there might even be Jewies in there, if the small mullet are!


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

As i know, you're not allowed to fish there, but no law as such... just watch out for the boat traffic and grumpy millionaires that live there :twisted:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Spoke to Parks Officers about entry to Martha Cove, the answer being that the land and water-way are owned by the corporation and their for, they have control with a NO Fishing Policy. They do not however, control the waters outside of the line of the high water mark of the beach and their for you can enter the channel and fish to the line of the beach.
Also Check out:
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=26569
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=26635
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=26531


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

thats good to know elm. But does that mean you can fish off the rock wall? Would be hairy fishing inside the channel as the boat traffic can be busy at times.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep. Very fishy.
A lot of land based fisho fish off the rock wall late afternoon and evenings chasing Whiting and Salmon.
Heard stories of Mulloway cruising the rock wall and Snapper also straight off the end of the wall at night.
Flatties and squid are caught all around the area as well.
Haven't seen, caught or heard of any bream caught near the front entrance, but they are definitely further up the marina.


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome guys thanks for the info!


----------



## Sellz (May 3, 2008)

Big Bream inside the Marina, under the pontoons near the Martha Cove Sales Office!

Only "visit" on weekdays :twisted:


----------

